# صناعة الثنر والاسينون



## ahmed4408 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية صناعة الثنر والاسينون لو سمحتم اي مهندس جدع يفيدنا


----------



## abue tycer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

Early processes for the manufacture of acetone were based on the thermal decomposition of calcium acetate or the carbohydrate fermentation of corn starch or molasses. The ready availability of propylene in the 1960s led to routes based on the dehydrogenation of isopropyl alcohol or cumene peroxidation.


----------



## abue tycer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الثنر ( paint thinner ) اغلب الانواع الجيدة المادة الاساسية 95 % هو الاسيتون .........
مع اجمل التحيات


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*سيدي الفاضل*

*الثنر (تنر) هو مركب من هذه المواد (المذيبات العضوية) و معذرة لأنني لا أعرف النسب بالضبط*

*طولوين + بيوتيل أسيتات + بيوتيل جليكول + ميثانول + إثيل أسيتات + فورمال بيوتانول + أيزوبيوتانول*


----------



## abue tycer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

في بعض البلدان قد يكون الثنر من النفثا ا لخفيفة فقط وقد يكون البديل البنزين فقط .................... وقد تكون التركيبات التجارية مجموعة من المذيبات سريعة التبخر والتي تساعد على تحفيف الاصباغ مع تحياتي


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن اكلمك دا رقمى ارجو المساعدة ************


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

عاوز ثنر شعبى ولا اكريلك؟


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## wmuhanny (21 مايو 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل انا محتاج جدا لتركيبة التنر الشعبي 
يرجى عدم المشاركة ببيانات اتصال حسب قوانين الملتقى


----------



## armiamamdouh (10 يونيو 2012)

الثنر يمكن تصنيعه بسهوله واغلبه بيكون ميثانول . تولوين . اسيتون . بيوتايل اسيتات وايثيل اسيتات ................. اما الاسيتون فبيتم استيراده وبيتباع في شركات الكيماويات


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------

